# A very rare "Time" Thornton Pickard shutter



## IanG (Aug 23, 2020)

Rare as in I can't find anything on another, other than a vague description a Thornton Pickard "Time" shutter 2½" push on front fitting (to lens/hood). It probably dates to 1887/1890, although the Pickard on the name plate means it was made/sold after he joined the company in 1888.

Quite different from any other Thornton Pickard roller blind shutter having an external spring rather than one inside the bottom curtain roller.










This is the unusual spring mechanism. It is working I replaced the loose piece of cotton thread, the knot had pulled through its locator, it has T and I, the shutter runs very smoothly more so than other TP models. The Instant speed is around 1/15 to 1/20, there is a small adjuster where the spring is located that makes a slight difference to the speed but not very significantly.





The air bulb release has perished, they always have, however I have spare release arms so can tap one to take a modern cable release. At some stage it's had a new shutter curtain. It fits 3 of my RR lenses.

Ian


----------

